# How many of you...



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

wade fish by yourselves? In the surf or the bay? I can see myself wading 15 yds from the beach up to my knees alone but to my waist probably not. I want to explore and fifd out more about the structure of the surf,first gut locations, fish activity etc. I am a good with jigs tipped w or without bait. I just need to get confidence. Surf casting is my game however.A lot safer.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Wading the Surf*

I generally do not wade fish the surf...But I have in days gone by...about 40% of
the time by myself...
I do wade out to the 2nd sometimes the 3rd bar and cast heavier surf fishing rods.
These trips take 5-10 minutes so I'm exposed for a little while.
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

jettycowboy47 said:


> wade fish by yourselves? In the surf or the bay? I can see myself wading 15 yds from the beach up to my knees alone but to my waist probably not. I want to explore and fifd out more about the structure of the surf,first gut locations, fish activity etc. I am a good with jigs tipped w or without bait. I just need to get confidence. Surf casting is my game however.A lot safer.


Where on the coast are you fishing?  Down south things get a lot deeper faster. In the upper coast area I wouldn't have a problem wading by myself. I've never really had to because I always am fortunate enough to have one of my brothers or friends to fish with.

Waist deep in the upper coast will put you on the far edge of the first bar. This is my favorite wade fishing spot. If I go any deeper I put on a life jacket.

There usually isn't any structure in the upper coast (sometimes you'll run across pilings like at High Island) and the wade gut is usually no more than waist deep.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Galveston*



HuntinforTail said:


> Where on the coast are you fishing? Down south things get a lot deeper faster. In the upper coast area I wouldn't have a problem wading by myself. I've never really had to because I always am fortunate enough to have one of my brothers or friends to fish with.
> 
> Waist deep in the upper coast will put you on the far edge of the first bar. This is my favorite wade fishing spot. If I go any deeper I put on a life jacket.
> 
> There usually isn't any structure in the upper coast (sometimes you'll run across pilings like at High Island) and the wade gut is usually no more than waist deep.


The beachfront along Seawall Blvd for starters. I am new to this.:redface: Teaxs City Dike and the North Jetty are also of interest.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

This same general question has come up before here lately.

I've been fishing the surf, inshore and offshore in the Gulf of Mexico, for over 40 years. I've been chest deep surrounded by feeding Spanish Mackeral and schooling sharks. I've stepped on top of stingrays and have had bull reds eaten by sharks beside my kayak. I've never been bitten or stung by anything more dangerous than hardheads and jelly fish.

Bottom line, if you're afraid of whatever might be in the water, you need to stay on dry land.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I think its reasonable to have a little fear of what is in the water with you. If you aren't afraid of riptides, stingrays, and sharks then you probably won't be as cautious as you should be. 

bigfost is right that those things will be in the water with you, but as long as you take reasonable precautions to deal with them, you will be safer than the veterans that have no fear.

Wear a life jacket when you wade. Especially since you're new at it. They make really streamlined life jackets now a days that aren't too bulky. Use a long stringer or fish basket and don't wipe fish slime on your swim trunks to avoid attracting sharks (or just walk each fish back to shore). Shuffle your feet and wear ray guards to protect yourself from stingrays.

The surf is pretty safe until you go past waist deep. Once the water gets up to your nips is when you can get swept away much more easily.


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

So Ill start by adding that I agree with pretty much all the replys to this thread.. The one thing I will add is to carry a DO-NET..... If you elect to carry a stringer in the surf, you are asking for it.... You can buy them just about anywhere,, but your best bet is to buy a coast guard certified life ring, and a duck decoy bag... fasten the decoy bag to the life ring, just like the ones u buy in stores... This will make ur fish a little less susceptible to attacks from uwanted guests,,,, and it could save your life if you get in trouble...and possibly someone elses life...


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

One other thing I was taught many years ago is to not tie a stringer, or do-net, or whatever, to yourself with a hard knot. I've heard stories of people getting drug around and almost drowned because a shark got hold of their stringer, and the people couldn't get loose from the stringer.

Use some type of slip knot that you can release easily with one hand.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

It's been a couple of years since Ive wade fished for Trout in the surf. I've carried both stringers and do-nut. I've had sharks take fish or cut off thier tails on a stringer. Wade fishing the surf is one of my favorite method of Trout fishing. If you use a stringer you a long ong one 15' to20', put a knot in the stringer to keep the fish away from you and be consceince of where the stringer is all of the time and don't let get around close to your body


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Good advice! Thanks! My one concern isnt so much encountering the rays sharks, etc but more like if something did happen it would be much better to have a buddy or other people nearby to bail you out. This is I why posed the question which was how many of you take calculated risks when fishing by yourselves? Is it _crazy_ to wade solo?? fishing in knee deep water is alot safer than waist deep I can take that risk. If I am 600 yards out on the third bar and i get in trouble i might not be fortunate to make it back in one piece to the shore..


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

I get into the surf by myself, but my wife is on the beach watching me. I make sure the current is not too strong and pay attention to the changing conditions.

It is safer to be in the water with a buddy, but I don't always have that option.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Wear a life jacket when you wade. Especially since you're new at it. They make really streamlined life jackets now a days that aren't too bulky. Use a long stringer or fish basket and don't wipe fish slime on your swim trunks to avoid attracting sharks (or just walk each fish back to shore). Shuffle your feet and wear ray guards to protect yourself from stingrays.

X2! Its sound obvious, but it’s true! Don’t get to Comfortable. Your At the seas mercy. It only takes one Misjudement and your in a world of pain. Be careful and don’t wade out alone.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*lucky you..*



CulturedHick said:


> I get into the surf by myself, but my wife is on the beach watching me. I make sure the current is not too strong and pay attention to the changing conditions.
> 
> It is safer to be in the water with a buddy, but I don't always have that option.


I am trying to get mine to go with me.What's it take? bribe or something? She thinks fishing is nuts esp. in the ocean lol.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Me, in my 20s, single: Wade to 2nd to fish by myself without a second thought. 

Now, in my 40s, married, kids, inlaws, etc. +100 lbs heavier and much more clumsy: will fish from the 1st bar at Surfside and will cast the long rod from the 2nd in ideal conditions.

The buddy system is great, when you can manage it.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing something here. It sounds to me like there are two issues in question. How many fish solo, and how many are afraid to wade fish solo?

The first is a matter of personal disposition. Although I often fish with other people, I have no problem being alone and often prefer it. It's my chance to get away from phones, and the rest of the everyday world.

To wade alone, whether that involves wading out chest deep to cast surf rods, or wade fishing, is an entirely different subject. Again, I personally have never had any hesitation, whether 20 years old, or at my current 60 years. If some day I don't make it back to the beach, at least I'll have gone out doing what I love.

The harsh reality is if you get hit by a shark while out chest deep (almost 100% unlikely) having someone on the beach isn't going to help you a bit. So, it comes down to what I said before. Either you're afraid of the water, or you're not.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I wade alone at times. However, not to the third bar...I would stay off the third bar cause you may have to swim back. It's happened to me several times. There are plenty of fish between the 2nd and 3rd bar. The only time I wade to the third bar is when I can, and, when I want to cast a large shark bait. 

If you are fishing for smaller fish like slot reds, whiting, and pompano, you shouldn't need to get wet at all.


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Bigfost has the best philosophy, in my opinion. I'm 41 and I wade out often by myself. There are times when something doesn't feel right and I will either do not go further or move back into more shallow water. You just can't beat the surf! Pun not intended. Sometimes I wear my life jacket, the one that I use kayaking. A good kayak life jacket sits high on your chest and back. This makes it easier to wade into water up to the bottom of your ribs or so. I shuffle/drag my feet...that's a no-brainer. I also pay attention to the tides. If it's high tide, I'm not going to risk going up to my neck to get to a bar. If it is low tide, you will find making it to the second bar is easy, and you can cast your big rig out where you want it...then go back to your beach chair, pop a cold one, and wait for that rod to bow-up!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Fishing alone on the beach was majority of my trips there. If there's trouble and someone is with you it will give the authorities a smaller area to find you when they call it in. I don't want to sound dramatic but even if someone is next to you what ever got you in trouble (if it's not a health issue) they'll be trying to take care of themselves. I seldom swim to the third bar anymore during high tide because it wears me out now. But at low tide you can and I do sometimes wade it. I always take a life jacket but only wear it when crossing to the third bar where I might lose the bottom and the current may move me around a little. So back to the original question, no I don't do anything different if I'm alone or with others surf fishing. What's really scary is the traffic I have to fight getting home sometimes.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> What's really scary is the traffic I have to fight getting home sometimes.


That's the best thing I've read in this whole discussion. Your odds of being injured or killed traveling to and from your fishing is probably 10,000 times greater than while you're in the water.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I love to wadefish and most of the time is is solo. I always wear a pdf and have a couple of lights(If it is night or evening)
If anybody does not want to go solo give me a shout and see if I am available.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I agree. The traffic scares me more too - especially when I am driving home late on a Friday or Saturday night!


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Agree with mnay comments here,,

Like many when your "20 something" and bulletproof - I did it without thinking twice. What do they say? "Youth is wasted on the young"?

Now Im 50 - with responsibility, bills and kids that depend on me,, plus I really like mitigating risks - nothing worse than ruining a great day by stupidity and risk.


Get yourself a PFD - comfy and not expense vs the fact they WILL save your life when you need it. Add a whistle (like divers - if you get caught in a rip its hard for anyone to see a bobbing head in 3 ft surf. The whistle might be the difference)
If you can, like diving - always with a buddy.
"Do-Net" not a stringer
Wade Guards
Shuffle your feet
Polarized shades & sunscreen
Know your limits
Keep an eye on tides and weather
You can never "over prepare",,,, 40 years of fishing that my father taught me - it can be the difference in a great day and years of awseome memories.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*My thoughts exactly*



flyntus said:


> Bigfost has the best philosophy, in my opinion. I'm 41 and I wade out often by myself. There are times when something doesn't feel right and I will either do not go further or move back into more shallow water. You just can't beat the surf! Pun not intended. Sometimes I wear my life jacket, the one that I use kayaking. A good kayak life jacket sits high on your chest and back. This makes it easier to wade into water up to the bottom of your ribs or so. I shuffle/drag my feet...that's a no-brainer. I also pay attention to the tides. If it's high tide, I'm not going to risk going up to my neck to get to a bar. If it is low tide, you will find making it to the second bar is easy, and you can cast your big rig out where you want it...then go back to your beach chair, pop a cold one, and wait for that rod to bow-up!!


i guess Im not that crazy after all. I am concerned for my lack of experience.. Knowing the tides and staying clear of the undertow are all very important . How about avoiding water where there has been a lot of baitfish activity?? Or where fish waste has been dumped from processing plants??

Seriously, wading to the second sounds doable in low tide. Good to hear people talk about this. Knowledge of where I fishis very imprtant.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

bigfost said:


> One other thing I was taught many years ago is to not tie a stringer, or do-net, or whatever, to yourself with a hard knot. I've heard stories of people getting drug around and almost drowned because a shark got hold of their stringer, and the people couldn't get loose from the stringer.
> 
> Use some type of slip knot that you can release easily with one hand.


yup, we have an area in the bay nicked named dead mans flat. Before my time there were multiple fisherman drowned with their stingers attached by knotting them to their belt. We will wade it during the winter with the reds stacked up in it on cold northerns, but once the water warms up and we begin seeing sharks in the bay area it's yaks only till it gets cold again. It's became a honey hole of mine as no one really knows it or at least how to work it. I have some of my dads old wading belts that have velcro straps so a stringer can break away if yanked.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I have been surf fishing for 37 years, and I would say the biggest danger is no doubt rip tides and currents. If your by yourself, please wear a PFD. I have been pulled out in a rip only once in all my wades, but I was lucky to escape alive. Another time I was casting spoons to trout off the second bar at Crystal Beach and a hard south to north right to left current all of a sudden got so intense it dragged me hopping along about a mile down the bar towards roll over pass. When I would try to get across the cut to come in, the deeper water would increase the current pull and I had to retreat back up on the bar and hop along with it. I became exhausted after a while, finally I just cut my fish off, sacrificed my rod and reel, and swam at an extreme angle down current back in and barely made it. I layed on the beach for an hour recovering. I was 29 years old and in great shape. Today, it would no doubt have been a fatal mistake, as well as my PINS rip tide encounter. In the Crystal Beach incident, several other trout fisherman got in severe trouble that same morning, and also barely escaped . I have zero fear of getting hit by a shark, I got bumped once in all these years. I do fear the sting ray, but I shuffle. If you wade the suds long enough, sooner or later you will get hit by a ray. I have stepped on and kicked up several in my days. I have fear of the ray, but not afraid of them killing me. My only fatal fear is the current and an unexpected suck out rip. Remember, if your belly button high on the bar and the current gets strong, when you cross back neck deep it will be increased by a factor of 5 at least. Dont let it ruin your fishing, dont really fear it, but more like respect it. Really nothing you can do about rays, and sharks are really a non issue.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sea-Slug said:


> I have been surf fishing for 37 years, and I would say the biggest danger is no doubt rip tides and currents. If your by yourself, please wear a PFD. I have been pulled out in a rip only once in all my wades, but I was lucky to escape alive. Another time I was casting spoons to trout off the second bar at Crystal Beach and a hard south to north right to left current all of a sudden got so intense it dragged me hopping along about a mile down the bar towards roll over pass. When I would try to get across the cut to come in, the deeper water would increase the current pull and I had to retreat back up on the bar and hop along with it. I became exhausted after a while, finally I just cut my fish off, sacrificed my rod and reel, and swam at an extreme angle down current back in and barely made it. I layed on the beach for an hour recovering. I was 29 years old and in great shape. Today, it would no doubt have been a fatal mistake, as well as my PINS rip tide encounter. In the Crystal Beach incident, several other trout fisherman got in severe trouble that same morning, and also barely escaped . I have zero fear of getting hit by a shark, I got bumped once in all these years. I do fear the sting ray, but I shuffle. If you wade the suds long enough, sooner or later you will get hit by a ray. I have stepped on and kicked up several in my days. I have fear of the ray, but not afraid of them killing me. My only fatal fear is the current and an unexpected suck out rip. Remember, if your belly button high on the bar and the current gets strong, when you cross back neck deep it will be increased by a factor of 5 at least. Dont let it ruin your fishing, dont really fear it, but more like respect it. Really nothing you can do about rays, and sharks are really a non issue.[/QUOT
> 
> Interesting perspective... you wear ray guars??


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Some of my most memorable surf fishing trips have been solo 40 plus miles down PINS... well, I did have my dog and pistol with me

I have never worn a lifejacket in the surf except when kayaking and I almost always wear one when yakking these days... but I don't target shark much anymore so I can count those times on one hand in the past 5 years

I enjoy early morning and late evening swims out to the third bar, body surfing and generally being one with the water

the drive thru San Antonio then to the coast is a gazillion times more dangerous than the water


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

jettycowboy47 said:


> Sea-Slug said:
> 
> 
> > I have been surf fishing for 37 years, and I would say the biggest danger is no doubt rip tides and currents. If your by yourself, please wear a PFD. I have been pulled out in a rip only once in all my wades, but I was lucky to escape alive. Another time I was casting spoons to trout off the second bar at Crystal Beach and a hard south to north right to left current all of a sudden got so intense it dragged me hopping along about a mile down the bar towards roll over pass. When I would try to get across the cut to come in, the deeper water would increase the current pull and I had to retreat back up on the bar and hop along with it. I became exhausted after a while, finally I just cut my fish off, sacrificed my rod and reel, and swam at an extreme angle down current back in and barely made it. I layed on the beach for an hour recovering. I was 29 years old and in great shape. Today, it would no doubt have been a fatal mistake, as well as my PINS rip tide encounter. In the Crystal Beach incident, several other trout fisherman got in severe trouble that same morning, and also barely escaped . I have zero fear of getting hit by a shark, I got bumped once in all these years. I do fear the sting ray, but I shuffle. If you wade the suds long enough, sooner or later you will get hit by a ray. I have stepped on and kicked up several in my days. I have fear of the ray, but not afraid of them killing me. My only fatal fear is the current and an unexpected suck out rip. Remember, if your belly button high on the bar and the current gets strong, when you cross back neck deep it will be increased by a factor of 5 at least. Dont let it ruin your fishing, dont really fear it, but more like respect it. Really nothing you can do about rays, and sharks are really a non issue.[/QUOT
> ...


----------

